# new toys



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

bought these at the salvation army 
there were these 3 small
plus 5 large and tunnels
i left the large and tunnels for some kid to get
so far
Pig, Tillie and Abner love these things and on one else will go near them


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's a great idea for a toy  Looks like they'll have fun with it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe, looks like lots of fun :dance:


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

sooo cool


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. Will those collapse? My goats would be on them all the time just to have the collapse on them. Looks like they are playing house. :dance:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

unfortunately i have had to take them out of the pasture until i become smarter than my goats

i bought these for the kids
ya know
the ones born this past march
yea right
pig and abner would walk into them so their hind legs were out one door and the front legs and head were out the other door and the play hut was around their middles and then run laps around the pasture until they fell off
i tried everything
i don't know how to put them up for the babies without pig and abner taking off with them :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: That would have been something to see!! Kids will be kids no matter how old they are!


----------

